# Show your 110V setups?



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive got a setup that works well but Im looking for a setup or housingthat will allow me to change bulbs with less of a hassle. Mine arepretty much sealed units with silicone/epoxy.Im running2-110V 500w mini candulara halogen bulbs (underwater) along with 2-500w above water lamps. Any help or new ideasis appreciated!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you post some more pix's with closeup shots?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea but do you really need 2000 watts. Im running just 2 starfires and I'm happy. 

I don't think more light = more fish. More luck and knowledge= more fish. How wet does you generaator get in that boat?:doh


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe If you can't see'em, you can't stick'em. I've had your setup in the past. [1st time the boat was rigged] 



Now I have 1600watts of light.



I have rerigged my boat 3 different times over the years now. It will be rerigged next year after this season. Each time more improvements are made to have better lighting.



this next rework will add a 80lb thrust 24V TM and I'm planning on a few metal halide lights. These lights are not cheap. Aprox $120ea for 400watt units.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (10/18/2007)*Yea but do you really need 2000 watts. Im running just 2 starfires and I'm happy.
> 
> I don't think more light = more fish. More luck and knowledge= more fish. How wet does you generaator get in that boat?:doh


As you can tell my boat/setup isnt based on what I need. If that were the case then you would be looking at a 10' Jon boat with 2 starfires from walmart duct taped on the bow. Some people are happy with vieanna sausages and others prefer filet? Go figure.. the generator doesnt get wet. Actually the generator in the picture isnt the one I use. That one was a little loud so I went to a 2000w Honda did I need to? No, but its sure is nice!!! 

X-shark Ill snap a few close up pics! Im running a 24V 80lb Minn Kota with the "Co-Pilot" it works well but I wish I had the "auto pilot" also.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Not trying to be ugly here but I bet you I have gigged more flounder out of my Vieanna Sasuage john boat this year than you will gigg if you fish evey night at the pass for the month of November. This is how the poor people do it. Look close and you will see the duck tape holding my troling motor on the side of the boat. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/18/2007)*Not trying to be ugly here but I bet you I have gigged more flounder out of my Veannia Sasuage john boat this year than you will gigg if you fish evey night at the pass for the month of November. Good luck to ya!


Think you might have missed the point of his post - basically, different strokes for different folks. He wasn't bashing jon boat setups ortheir ability to gig fish because we all know it's not all in the setup. He's simply lookingfor a little advice here on how to perfect his particular setup, which just happens not to be a jon boat.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Damit!!!! Did I jump the gun again???? Maybe I did take it the wrong way.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Midnightrider look dickhead, Josh was just looking for some insight on how to make his flounder rig better if you don't have anything constructive to say then keep your poor mouth shut.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeeze semannol wind. Dont get your pannies all in a waud. I said I wasnt trying to be ugly. Take it easy.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Look Midnight, Im sure you will stab waaaaay more flatties than I will. My intentions with this thread was to try and come up with a better more convient way to change my underwater bulbs. Nothing more, nothing less! Good luck sticking!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Same to ya. BLKFLYZ


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lord...here we go again!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seminolewind (10/18/2007)*Midnightrider look dickhead, Josh was just looking for some insight on how to make his flounder rig better if you don't have anything constructive to say then keep your poor mouth shut.


I'm sure Josh can speak for himself. You and Josh bumping peters or something?

How about youfuk off and mind your own business?


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/18/2007)*
> 
> I'm sure Josh can speak for himself. You and Josh bumping peters or something?
> 
> How about youfuk off and mind your own business?


WTF is wrong with you people? DFA if you got something to say about me let me know and we will meet in person and discuss it. If your just trying to keep the pot stirred then start your own thread!


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't we all get along!!!!!! If you don't have anything intelligent to say, go fish or stay off the forum!!!:clap


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

There you go detailer, I thought it was worthy of posting!

Somebody either needs to go fishing or or sticking, if you know what I mean!!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

DFAmine and Josh's relationship is none of your business. The reason I replied to this thread is Josh was looking for some insight on how to make his flounder rig better and Midnight made some smartass comment we all know you and midnight are God's gift to sticking flounder. I will say my comment was a little out of line it just bothers me when someone is looking for help and all they get are smartass comments.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seminolewind (10/19/2007)*DFAmine and Josh's relationship is none of your business.


I think I detected a lisp. Sounds likemore than just bumping peters goin on here?


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ill let you all have your fun with this one. Guess Im not gonna get any help or new ideas here. Imagine that!!! DFA your a real tool son!! Good luck to ya!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/19/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *seminolewind (10/19/2007)*DFAmine and Josh's relationship is none of your business.
> ...




DFA there is no lisp here to tell you the truth I have known Josh since we were kids and thats it. I said earlier on the thread that I was out of line on my comment but you keep pushing the subject. If you want to come to Pensacola I can show you how secure I am in my manhood. If you have anything else to say or want to send me a PM then go ahead.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

MR and i have been good friends and fishing buddies since i was little. i honestly dont think his comment was meant smart ass. it may have been a little harsh but he did say he was not trying to be ugly! what i dont understand is how you expect for people to want to help you when you start off by talking like you are better then everyone else??? not saying that was how you meant it, but it sure sounded like that. thats my 2 cents on the subject. next time if you want help on something, dont talk like your better then everyone else, if your already better then us, why do you need our help!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

As you can tell my boat/setup isnt based on what I need. If that were the case then you would be looking at a 10' Jon boat with 2 starfires from walmart duct taped on the bow. Some people are happy with vieanna sausages and others prefer filet? *Go figure..* 

This might be where this all started.

BTW I don't know anybody on this forum. Just here to have fun.



Looks like you spent a lot of time designing gig ( sometimes thats half the fun)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/19/2007)*As you can tell my boat/setup isnt based on what I need. If that were the case then you would be looking at a 10' Jon boat with 2 starfires from walmart duct taped on the bow. Some people are happy with vieanna sausages and others prefer filet? *Go figure..*
> 
> This might be where this all started.


that is exactly where it started...and also the reason MR said what he said...he has a 14' jon boat...so i can completely understand why he said what he said...


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a picture of the boat i gig on same as yours josh but we run two starfires 100 watts a piece and only need to run one at a time cuz of there power










not the best picture but it has two poles that slide down and lock into place


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

drink a cold one and eat some vieanna's.What the hell's a filet


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kdawg.84 (10/19/2007)*drink a cold one and eat some vieanna's.What the hell's a filet


Roger That!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

